# Best Substrate for breeding



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

What is the best substrate for breeding reds? Sand, Small gravel, or large gravel?

Will they breed in any of them?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> What is the best substrate for breeding reds? Sand, Small gravel, or large gravel?
> 
> Will they breed in any of them?


 I have heard people breeding them in all kinds of substrate so really it is up to your own likings as long as it doesnt change any water chamistry or anything like that (ex. crushed coral will buff the ph to abotu 8 or a bit more). If its an already proven pair you should have no problem breeding them on any substrate. I am currently trying to breed some virgin reds so if i can ill try to help more with what i have learned. I am using a play sand mixed with just some small pea sized gravel. I got it at hardware stores for cheap and it looks pretty natural and i like it.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I found small black smooth "pea size" works best. Its easy on the males mouth, he wont rip himself up and its easy for him to dig. I also think the black gravel helps to get them in the mood. They stay darker with it, maybe tricks the male into thinking the females are ready to breed. ( just my observation, dont know if it really has anything to do with it. But I have raised thousands of fry this way. ) Good luck.


----------

